
Show HN: PackageBot posts pending apt package upgrades to Slack - stympy
https://www.packagebot.com/
======
stympy
Creator here... I built this because I wanted to keep track of the apt
packages that needed updating on my servers, and forwarding apticron emails to
Slack just didn't do it for me.

